

Jelly Vs Locish, like-minded people make the difference - upupandaway
http://blog.locish.com/jelly-vs-locish/

======
sqrt17
Err... They haven't released anything yet. Why do they claim to be better than
their competitors (who may or may not have released a product)?

When has it become ok to start a fistfight (or the verbal equivalent of it)
over a piece of vaporware?

It's ok for them to see their way of building a product to be superior. But no
one else has a reason to care unless there's something (a product!) out there.

So. Leave the graphics designers and copywriters in the stable. Come back when
there's actually something to see.

------
valvoja
It must have taken 2-3 hours to write the copy, but I'm clueless to the goal.

If it's a competitor to Jelly, show us how it is better.

If it isn't a competitor to Jelly, show us how it is different.

Visually it looks very similar to Jelly, tell us why it's intended to look so
similar.

Lots of questions. Perhaps this was the point of the whole page.

------
minimaxir
It's odd to intentionally make a comparison to Jelly, considering that Jelly
has not done very well at all.

Case in point, I received a desperation email from Biz Stone himself
yesterday: [http://i.imgur.com/T546WGK.png](http://i.imgur.com/T546WGK.png)

